# Lahaina Maui



## wanderlust21 (Apr 16, 2018)

May 5-13

3 Bedroom

Hyatt Residence Club Maui, Ka'anapali Beach

Marriott Maui Ocean Club - Napili Villas, Lahaina Villas, etc..

Westin Nanea Ocean Villas


----------



## cindy27 (Apr 16, 2018)

Neda Farbod said:


> May 5-13
> 
> 3 Bedroom
> 
> ...


How many people? No 3 bed avail for $700


----------



## wanderlust21 (Apr 16, 2018)

9 people, I'm open to prices.

Thanks again for your help with this @cindy27 ,


----------



## wanderlust21 (Apr 16, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> How many people? No 3 bed avail for $700




9 people, I'm open to prices. PM if that's best please

Thanks again for your help with this @cindy27 ,


----------



## cindy27 (Apr 17, 2018)

cindy27 said:


> How many people? No 3 bed avail for $700


Would you consider 2 units maybe? Get back to me at cindyjones649@gmail.com


----------



## cindy27 (Apr 17, 2018)

Neda Farbod said:


> 9 people, I'm open to prices.
> 
> Thanks again for your help with this @cindy27 ,


Ok! get back to me at cindyjones649@gmail.com I will email you some options


----------

